
Man born with “virtually no brain” has advanced math degree - batguano
http://boingboing.net/2015/07/28/man-born-with-virtually-no-b.html
======
AustinDizzy
Here's a link to the actual article:
[http://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=6116](http://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=6116)

